# We may have a future dock diver on our hands



## CAROLINA MOM

Great video, you're using a Go Pro right?

Beautiful spot to take your girl, what fun.


----------



## rabernet

That's a very cool video! I am thinking about dock diving for Noah when he's older!


----------



## watergirl

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Great video, you're using a Go Pro right?
> 
> Beautiful spot to take your girl, what fun.


Thanks! Yes, we used a Go Pro with a Fetch mount for some of the shots. It's a really lovely spot and I hope we get to go back often!


----------



## goldlover68

We've got one of those too! Lots of 'go' and water dog all the way....


----------



## Wendy427

Fantastic video!


----------



## ScottyUSN

Another Okie with a few avid swimmers myself here in OKC. If you don't mind me asking, where are you diving at?

Here's my boys...


----------



## Driggsy

Wow, that was great!

It looks like it's fun being your dog


----------



## watergirl

Loved your video and your dogs, Scotty. We have very similar packs  This was taken at a resort in Wagoner. It's beautiful and very pet friendly but it's not cheap so we're not there as often as we'd like to be. We're always looking for new places to swim and dive though so maybe we should compare notes sometime!


----------



## ScottyUSN

Your Goldie is getting some great airtime, I doubt mine would be as aggressive. Is that a Newfie swimming with your Golden and also your dog?

Is that the Cane Brake?


----------



## Jamm

Thats great!!!


----------



## watergirl

@Scotty Yes we have a Newfie, too and it is the Canebrake


----------



## ScottyUSN

Nice combo.. My big guy is a Leonberger and nothing gets him excited like swimming.


----------



## ScottyUSN

You should go over to the Newfie thread and show them off. 

Here: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/other-pets/345994-newfoundlands-newfoundland-dogs-2.html#post5603665


----------



## NewfieMom

ScottyUSN said:


> You should go over to the Newfie thread and show them off.
> 
> Here: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...undlands-newfoundland-dogs-2.html#post5603665


I wish you _*would*_ join us! I couldn't even make out your Newf in that video. I want to see more of him!

NewfieMom


----------



## watergirl

@Scotty, I'm a huge fan of Leonbergers, too. We got to water train with a beautiful Leo one weekend and I fell head over heels in love with the breed.

I am so fortunate to share life with these two super sweet and water-loving goofballs. Thanks for the heads up on the Newfie thread.


----------



## ScottyUSN

I haven't come across any other Leo's in Oklahoma yet. Water training you say? I'd love to see that. While mine love the water, they have no training.


----------



## watergirl

ScottyUSN said:


> I haven't come across any other Leo's in Oklahoma yet. Water training you say? I'd love to see that. While mine love the water, they have no training.


We had a Leo mix in our old neighborhood who we loved to visit with on our walks. She was the sweetest dog. The Leo we water rescue trained with was in Colorado though. You don't see too many Leos or Newfies around here.

We train our Newfie (and by osmosis our golden) to do water rescue work. Not that they'll ever get to be lifeguards or rescue anyone, but because they love to swim and retrieve and train and it's really really fun. We've met a lot of great people and the dogs LOVE it. Once you train some basic concepts you're off to the races! This is our Newfie pulling in a boat at a test (he passed!) last summer.









And this is our golden bringing the life ring out to me. She can perform many of the exercises required to pass the Newfie water test. They do offer all breed tests (Leos are fairly common at these tests) so if we can get her to master all the exercises we may even enter her one day.


----------



## ScottyUSN

Yes, Reese our Leo is a tug boat, and nothing gets him excited like the water. Bogey, our poor golden no longer goes after a single stick or bumper throw because Reese is just too motivated and quick, but birds are another story.

Here's our thread started a few years ago from losing my last rescue golden and trying to decide which to get (Golden or Leonberger).

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/other-pets/115986-golden-leonberger-49.html

I've reached out to the local SAR folks in OKC via email but never received a reply. So we just take our weekly swim at a local neighborhood that built a nice water feature then the homes stalled out. As result we ended up with something of our own private dog park.


----------



## HovawartMom

Leos are water dogs and so are Newfie and Goldens.All 3 excel, at water rescue.In Europe, Leos are passing the Newfie cos faster, lighter but just, as strong swimmers.
Hovas are also excellent swimmers and are starting to be more n more common, in that field.


----------



## NewfieMom

HovawartMom said:


> Leos are water dogs and so are Newfie and Goldens.All 3 excel, at water rescue.In Europe, Leos are passing the Newfie cos faster, lighter but just, as strong swimmers.


And have they rescued as many sailors in the icy waters off Newfoundland? ;-)

Newfies have a protective instinct that would take many, many years to breed into Leos if anyone were to try. They have been lifeguards since the days when Lord Byron owned one. One went on the Lewis and Clark Expedition, and gave his life on it, too. They have webbed feet. They do the breast stroke automatically. They are the _ultimate_ water rescue dog by nature. No Leo pulls his owner out of the swimming pool by the arm or barks when he gets on his diving board, but Newfies do!

Deb
(NewfieMom)


----------



## HovawartMom

I didnt say that one was better than the other but on the protective side, yes, Leos are better guard dogs and dont drool as much.Yes,I prefer the Leo over the Newfie but it doesnt take away what the latter can do or has done nor does, it take away their amazing personality or love, for people.


----------



## NewfieMom

HovawartMom said:


> I didnt say that one was better than the other but on the protective side, yes, *Leos are better guard dogs *and dont drool as much.Yes,I prefer the Leo over the Newfie but it doesnt take away what the latter can do or has done nor does, it take away their amazing personality or love, for people.


Newfies are _*horrible *_guard dogs. They cannot guard or watch. They are on the list of ten worst watch dogs and ten worst guard dogs. I just want to give them their due in the one area where they truly excel: as lifeguards in the water.

NewfieMom


----------



## Karen519

*Watergirl*

Watergirl

Great video of your Golden in the water!!!!
What is her name?


----------



## watergirl

Karen, that's our Goldie and to say she is loved would be an understatement


----------



## watergirl

Update: it turns out we really do have a dock diver on our hands. Our girl qualified for the dock diving championships at Eukanuba next month. We are thrilled and excited to get to see our first really big show!


----------



## Harleysmum

Congratulations!


----------



## rabernet

Congratulations - that's very exciting!


----------

